# Hello from Southern Illinois



## Gunman (Aug 5, 2008)

My name is David, I have been bowhunting for around 15 years. Whitetail mostly, but if a 'yote gets close enough......

I currently shoot a PSE F2 Maxis, with XX78 Super Slam 2314, 125gr. 3b Muzzy.

It is that time of year in IL-to hot to be outside, but time to get the trail cams out and start pre-season scouting.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## jason17 (May 12, 2006)

Where in s. Illinois I grew up there, in Sparta.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* David. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Gunman said:


> My name is David, I have been bowhunting for around 15 years. Whitetail mostly, but if a 'yote gets close enough......
> 
> I currently shoot a PSE F2 Maxis, with XX78 Super Slam 2314, 125gr. 3b Muzzy.
> 
> It is that time of year in IL-to hot to be outside, but time to get the trail cams out and start pre-season scouting.


Glad to here from you David, My name is also David and I'll be joining you this year in southern Illinois, I'll have a 10 day bow hunt in Randolph co. Nov. 1-10th. What kind of deer can I expect to see? big ones I hope:wink:


----------



## wimberlyt (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome, I live in southern Illinois as well. Born and raised in Granite City, IL. Haven't been bow hunting yet (ever). Hope to get the chance this year.


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

3dn4jc said:


> Glad to here from you David, My name is also David and I'll be joining you this year in southern Illinois, I'll have a 10 day bow hunt in Randolph co. Nov. 1-10th. What kind of deer can I expect to see? big ones I hope:wink:


You hunt Randolph county?
Private or outfitter?
I hunt all around Sparta.....my Family still lives there.......and YES you will see some giants while you bowhunt the best time of the year.


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

jason17 said:


> Where in s. Illinois I grew up there, in Sparta.


what a lie! you still haven't grown up yet!:wink:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

*Welcome to AT!* :darkbeer:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------

